# RC Hobbies and Kayaking



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

G'Day Guys,

I was wondering if anybody here incorporates their RC hobbies with their Kayak Fishing?

By this I mean do you take an RC boat, plane, helicopter etc. out with you to pass the time when the fish just aren't biting?

It would be interesting to have an RC seaplane with a bit of FPV gear on board for searching areas for schooling fish etc.

I'm considering picking up an RC Boat for a bit of fun after a fishing session.

I would love to hear about other peoples experiences with combining RC and Kayaking!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm having to give myself a stern talking to almost daily to stop from buying a phantom quadcopter. I reckon it would provide some amazing footage to go into our fishing videos.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Very interesting concept, especially if the bait/lure is out 500 metres out, except, if you're on the beach, with the controller, and you hook a Spanish mackerel, how are you going to land it?

Will there be a breakaway clip to the rod line, so it doesn't bring the helicopter down?

This could eliminate surf launches.  You don't get wet, you don't have to tackle the surf, and you're a hero.  No skills required. Fishing for incompetent persons. Could be great for the disabled.  (and me)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## chris2pha (Sep 3, 2011)

Kayakone I'm pretty sure the quadcopter he's referring to is strictly a video capturing drone some of them cost a few thousand so having it attached to a fish probably wouldn't be a smart idea.....


----------



## Bradv (Jan 14, 2013)

Content removed to prevent monetization of that given freely and solely for community benefit - sorry :-(


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

chris2pha said:


> Kayakone I'm pretty sure the quadcopter he's referring to is strictly a video capturing drone some of them cost a few thousand so having it attached to a fish probably wouldn't be a smart idea.....


I asked a bloke flying one in a park recently, and he said it cost him $ 400. Truth or fiction? By coincidence, he was a Qantas pilot.

There are breakaway clips for downriggers, so why not for the quadcopter?


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

there are quads capable of carrying FPV equipment for as little as $50 but the phantom that he was referring to is a particular model that is rather expensive.

I have toyed with the idea of buidling an RC Boat designed for fishing with a downrigger clip for trolling but then I got a kayak and didnt require it anymore!


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

http://rcfishingworld.com/rcboats.htm


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

SPOONY said:


> I have toyed with the idea of buidling an RC Boat designed for fishing with a downrigger clip for trolling but then I got a kayak and didnt require it anymore!


Those silly boys from Hook, Line and Sinker tried catching squid with an RC boat - the squid sank the boat :lol: 
They then got the AMC to build them a scale model trawler which worked much better


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Daveyak said:


> There's a bloke in WA who does quite a bit of drone work on his kayak fishing videos. Here's one of his vids, you'll be able to find the links to his others on YouTube from this one.


That's not helping my resistance.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Daveyak said:


> There's a bloke in WA who does quite a bit of drone work on his kayak fishing videos. Here's one of his vids, you'll be able to find the links to his others on YouTube from this one.


Never heard of steep point till today ,what a magical place ,pity its so far from home


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> That's not helping my resistance.


Stay strong dude
skypixel.org


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Out cycling yesterday and met a bloke flying an electric lithium powered R/c plane with about 1m wingspan.









He used a mini gopro I front of the cockpit to give a pilots view of where the aircraft was flying, the view transmitted to goggles he was wearing, this aircraft flew to the legal height, 120m from memory and limited by battery time, but did fly for about 15 minutes with a lot of acrbatics.

He had another plane that carried a larger battery with a 3 kms range from the controller, if lost track of whereabouts , he tapped auto pilot and the plane returned overhead and circled and did that until battery flattened or he landed the plane.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

cruiser said:


> Never heard of steep point till today ,what a magical place, pity it's so far from home


It's the westernmost point of the Australian mainland.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------

